# HP G6 2103TU vs G6 2005AX ?



## far (Jul 3, 2012)

Guys
Is the 2103TU  with 3rd gen i5 ,32w processor , intel 4000 for 40k VFM over 2005AX  for 32k?.

My usage invlolves coding, browsing , watch videos in the laptop..NO GAMING..

And I prefer models with preinstalled OS only..

I wont be buying another laptop for 3-4 yrs 

Throw some lights on geeks..

 2103TU Spec


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

don't buy any of these. wait for refreshed Thinkpads to arrive then pour your money.


----------



## far (Jul 3, 2012)

how long till thinkpads arrive...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

not sure. should be within this month as those were launched last month. but usually they have less ram & basic i3 for the entrylevel version. still better than the HP. You get better keyboard & matte display.


----------



## far (Jul 3, 2012)

if such is the case , i would go for i5 ..how much will the i5 thinkpad would cost?

 2103TUhere


if such is the case , i would go for i5 ..how much will the i5 thinkpad would cost?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 3, 2012)

if it comes as a barebone system then 40k but if Lenovo adds a SSD, 45k+.


----------



## far (Jul 4, 2012)

Sam said:


> if it comes as a barebone system then 40k but if Lenovo adds a SSD, 45k+.



barebone in the sense no OS ?..Well I'm looking for laptop with Preinstalled OS and under 40k.. so no use of me waiting for thinkpads...

Can someone help me check whether the 2103TU is VFM over 2005AX..


----------



## sarthak (Jul 4, 2012)

For your usage you should get a Thinkpad or a Probook. They are much better than consumer laptops.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> barebone in the sense no OS ?..Well I'm looking for laptop with Preinstalled OS and under 40k.. so no use of me waiting for thinkpads...



last gen Thinkpad with i5 cost ~55k. so forget that one. now either buy the current thinkpad (read discontinued) or wait for the refresh. Thinkpad always come with OS.

But if you can do compare the G6 keyboard with Thinkpad. I am sure Thinkpad's keyboard will be far more responsive. So compare the keyboard first then decide. Don't compare config as a better GPU will not help you in any way.


----------



## far (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok.. not comparing GPU here ...

how about comparing processors.. A8 quadcore vs 3rd gen i5 dual core ...

Which is better ?


----------



## DevilGamer (Jul 4, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> Ok.. not comparing GPU here ...
> 
> how about comparing processors.. A8 quadcore vs 3rd gen i5 dual core ...
> 
> Which is better ?



IMO 3rd gen i5 would be a better choice as you are not into gaming.


----------



## far (Jul 4, 2012)

Also , laptops with discrete graphics card life is comparatively less than the ones with integrated graphics... and also heating is less in the latter... right ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2012)

DevilGamer said:


> IMO 3rd gen i5 would be a better choice as you are not into gaming.



yup. better to go for the fastest processor depending on the work type.

*Update:* Thinkpad is available with 2nd gen i5 for 36-37k. So 3rd gen i5 based Thinkpad should cost no more than 38k


----------



## far (Jul 5, 2012)

great ...under 40k thinkpad , I might look into it. What about Lenovo's A.S.S  and max extendable warranty (if any) would cost ?

I found couple of 2nd gen thinkpads without OS no graphics for 36 k.... 
@Sam .. Can you give me the link ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 5, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> great ...under 40k thinkpad , I might look into it. What about Lenovo's A.S.S  and max extendable warranty (if any) would cost ?
> 
> I found couple of 2nd gen thinkpads without OS no graphics for 36 k....
> @Sam .. Can you give me the link ?



Lenovo ThinkPad Edge Series E420 (1141-FVQ) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook

Thinkpad's ASS is handled by IBM AFAIK, and its extended warranty is too costly. Something in the range of 7k or so for 1/2yr.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2012)

yes i too heard the same. RMA is handled by IBM and extended warranty cost a bomb.



@ndroid_rocks said:


> I found couple of 2nd gen thinkpads without OS no graphics for 36 k....



Thinkpads, probooks doesn't have extra GPU. Those are not meant for gamers.


----------



## far (Jul 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> Lenovo ThinkPad Edge Series E420 (1141-FVQ) Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review Lenovo Notebook
> 
> Thinkpad's ASS is handled by IBM AFAIK, and its extended warranty is too costly. Something in the range of 7k or so for 1/2yr.



You gave me the link of the same laptop I was talking about...

I prefer the ones come with pre-installed OS and under 40 k - 3rd gen i5 is it possible...

I dont plan on gaming on my laptop... 

PS:I have dedicated PS3 



Sam said:


> yup. better to go for the fastest processor depending on the work type.
> 
> *Update:* Thinkpad is available with 2nd gen i5 for 36-37k. So 3rd gen i5 based Thinkpad should cost no more than 38k



you mean the one without the OS ?

Why not anyone talking about G6 2103TU , is it not VFM apart from the keyboard advantage that thinkpads might have ?...


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 5, 2012)

@ndroid_rocks said:


> you mean the one without the OS ?



crap. It comes with DOS. Overlooked that part.



@ndroid_rocks said:


> Why not anyone talking about G6 2103TU , is it not VFM apart from the keyboard advantage that thinkpads might have ?...



Well you are back to the G6 vs G6 fight i guess. For 40k this is overpriced and for 32k, you get everything you need (with a less powerful processor) on the other G6.

LOL G6 2005AX out of stock at FK. FK definitely sold quite a no of this laptop.


----------



## far (Jul 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> crap. It comes with DOS. Overlooked that part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah ..people still do buy on flipkart  ..

I have almost decided on the  2005AX suddenly came accross 2103TU...... hence the confusion 
looking if I can get 2005AX for 30 ~ 31 k .. and the extended one yr warranty for 1133 is not there for this month .. have to pay 3.5 k...hmm!

hp showroom 32.5k with the bag is the best offer right now.. have to check the local stores...


----------

